# PPCLI in Afghanistan



## Sil3ntSnip3r (6 Feb 2005)

Hello there.  

  Im trying to figure out if any of the PPCLI battalions or companies were in afganistan in 2003.  Can anyone help me out?  And which dates were they deployed to/from?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Feb 2005)

Why are you looking for this?...and who are you?


----------



## Infanteer (6 Feb 2005)

Change your username, as I am positive that you are not a "SilentSniper"....


----------



## jc5778 (6 Feb 2005)

lol, if your asking for "sensitive" info like that then u probobly don't need to know!


----------



## Baloo (6 Feb 2005)

I think he means a Soylent Sniper.


----------



## Armymedic (6 Feb 2005)

I don't know,

seach it, google it.

You can check here as well...

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/operations/past_ops_e.asp


And BTW your username does scream "Poser".


----------



## 043 (6 Feb 2005)

411.ca says he doesn't exist!!!!! Although it is not totally impossible that he does


----------



## pbi (6 Feb 2005)

While I admit that he has a pretty silly title, what is the basis for suggesting that what units we had in Afghanistan at a certain time is "secret"? It is not: we make extensive public announcements of what unit is going, where it is from, etc. There are public farewells and public return celebrations. When the unit is deployed, there are normally interviews with  officers, NCOs and soldiers (ie LCol Denne, LCol Stogran, just to name a couple). Media always visits the deployed units and often goes out on ops. So, what is the actual issue in telling when a certain battalion was deployed?

Cheers


----------



## Sil3ntSnip3r (9 Feb 2005)

Sorry about my name... i didnt realize it would create such a disturbance.  The meaning behind my name is an online gaming name i was dubbed with.  Im not a poser... its just a nickname.  Anyways sorry about that.  Im curious to know about this, im looking to get into the PPCLI, im 19.  This is just a question i was wondering because Operation Apollo ended in 2003 i thiiink.  Can anyone help me?


----------



## Infanteer (9 Feb 2005)

No worries about the name, if you look in the Admin forum where most users are directed to, you'll notice an excellent post that points out that terms like "Sniper" and actual ranks impart a notion of experience in this thread, so you're liable to attract unwanted attention for appearing as a "Sniper" on a forum where genuine ones do post.  You can change it in your profile function.

Search the Current Affairs forum, there is alot of mention about the latest rotation to Afghanistan in the news reports.


----------



## jc5778 (9 Feb 2005)

To my knowledge Op Apollo ended July '02, Op Athena is the current mission.


----------



## NCRCrow (9 Feb 2005)

Officially OP APOLLO ended for the Army/Airforce-Aug 17/03 and OP ATHENA-TF Kabul stood up.

For the Navy it continued a bit later (OP APOLLO) til Oct 03 and was replaced by OP ALTAIR.(Arabian Gulf-only single ships augmenting US Task Groups)

For OP APOLLO "Tampa-stan" troops the mission evolved in OP FOUNDATION and providing a Canadian prescence in US Centcom (under 10 people)

Hope this helps

Crow.........


----------

